# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  ISSUE - Unable to report posts/pm's

## Simon Lloyd

I'm unable to report posts or pm's, every time i do i get 500 error from the server.

----------


## arlu1201

That was only for today Simon.  I did get your report of the PM.

There was a notice put up at that time when you faced this error, about the forum being slow.

----------

